# Red Sea test kits



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

Hey guys, dose anyone know where I can get red sea supplies. Test kits, and their care program. I live in Markham, if there is a store not very far, or can ship it to me that would be great.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*test kit*

Try amazon.ca


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

canada corals has very good pricing on red sea test kits


----------



## twobytwo (Oct 25, 2014)

tom g said:


> Try amazon.ca


I got my "Marine Care" and "Reef Foundation" test kits from amazon. I think they just recently adjusted prices for the US dollar because I got them a little cheaper than what's currently listed; but it was delivered right to me and the price was competitive with in stores.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

"Original" Ken at ReefQuarium sells Red Sea products if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

Green Ocean said:


> Hey guys, dose anyone know where I can get red sea supplies. Test kits, and their care program. I live in Markham, if there is a store not very far, or can ship it to me that would be great.


pets and ponds

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c153432/index.html


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Reefsupplies.ca as well:

http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/Red-Sea-Pro/

Very fast delivery, usually 2 days.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

notclear said:


> Reefsupplies.ca as well:
> 
> http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/Red-Sea-Pro/
> 
> Very fast delivery, usually 2 days.


Agreed + 
Got mine from reef supplies.ca
Great service and competitive pricing


----------



## Green Ocean (Jun 24, 2014)

I'll give it a go


----------



## cica (Feb 10, 2013)

notclear said:


> Reefsupplies.ca as well:
> 
> http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-store/Red-Sea-Pro/
> 
> Very fast delivery, usually 2 days.


Same here. I got it in 2 days too.
But I will never buy red sea test kit again. The magnesium test in my reef foundation pro kit is way off. It gives a result of over 1800 ppm even on freshly mixed salt water. Had to buy a salifert kit, that gives me a realistic test result. From now on I'll buy only salifert.


----------

